# shakespeare Scan Master



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I have my eye on a shakespeare scanmaster model df-1. fish locator depth finder,(flasher) It is portable and takes batteries. Haven't figured which batteries yet as I haven't opened it up. Not sure if it works either but my neighbor is selling it for 18$ and I am gonna offer 10$ as soon as he gets home. His wife didn't know anything and told me to take it home and check it out. Does anyone have any info. or knowledge of this unit. Thinking of using it for ice fishing this winter. Gonna do a internet check as well but figure you guys combined can out do the I net,

Thanks, bill


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

i dont know but for ten dollars id snatch it up


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

That is what I am thinking. Looks like it takes two of those big lantern batteries. Going out with dip catfishing tonight. Might have to take it out and give it a test against a fish finder and check depth difs.

bill


----------



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

I used one for years and thought it worked great. It is somewhere in the garage=the last time I saw it I turned it on and it worked!
Lou


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

couldn't get it to do anything at first so I took it apart and found the fuse blown. Got a new fuse and it came on. Took it to the lake and hung the ducer off a boat dock and got 3 lines. I moved it around and still got 3 lines. Not familiar with it much but I thought it had 2 unless a fish was underneath? All lines are red. Maybe I need deeper than 4 ft. to work with. Not sure but for 10 bucks I figure I can try it through the ice and check depth and structure/fish before drilling. Thanks for the replies.

BIll


----------

